# Looking for a spot in or around pdx



## aleserees (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey My names alese, going to be traveling solo in the portland, OR area around mid july/early august. Not familiar with the area(been there once) and i dont really know anyone up there. Looking for a place to crash and some new friends.
Thanx


----------



## Hobo Huck (Jun 16, 2013)

try couchsurfing.org also...there's alot of cool folks in PDX on it. I camped out in the woods by the zoo for my first couple of nights in Portland, and then met some cool punks that were going to school at Portland State University that let me crash at their crib.

Good luck


----------



## aleserees (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for the info ill check it out!


----------

